# NBA Regular Season 2014/15



## Underhill84 (25 Ottobre 2014)

Si scaldano i motori! La pre-season è finalmente finita! Fra 3 giorni si inizia a fare sul serio!!

LET'S GO BULLS!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Ottobre 2014)

sorpresona della stagione sarà Dallas secondo me.


----------



## DannySa (28 Ottobre 2014)

Finalmente, vediamo che combina il Gallo quest'anno.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Ottobre 2014)

*Prime 3 gare della regular season della nuova stagione:

New Orleans Pelicans-Orlando Magic 101-84
San Antonio Spurs-Dallas Mavericks 101-100
Los Angeles Lakers-Houston Rockets 90-108*


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Ottobre 2014)

Ma come caspita ha fatto Randle a fratturarsi la tibia???


----------



## gianluca1193 (29 Ottobre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma come caspita ha fatto Randle a fratturarsi la tibia???



Se l'obiettivo era far schifo, ora qual'è?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Ottobre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Finalmente, vediamo che combina il Gallo quest'anno.



Beh,come inizio non e' male,vediamo se si confermera' nel corso di tutta la stagione


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Ottobre 2014)

Ellis  Davis  il mio fantaNBA ringrazia


----------



## smallball (29 Ottobre 2014)

Davis assolutamente spaziale con una tremenda doppia doppia condita da 9 stoppate


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Ottobre 2014)

Butler out ancora 2-4 settimane. Con Melo e James voglio vedere chi li difende 

Randle operato, stagione finita (e sono due per il Lakers)



Nella notte Chicago ha spiegato a Melo che i soldi in fin dei conti non sono tutto. Sonora piallata a NY








*I risultati della notte:
Milwaukee Bucks - Charlotte Hornets 106-108;
Philadelphia 76ers - Indiana Pacers 91-103;
Brooklyn Nets - Boston Celtics 105-121;
Washington Wizards - Miami Heat 95-107;
Atlanta Hawks - Toronto Raptors 102-109;
Minnesota Timberwolves - Memphis Grizzlies 101-105;
Chicago Bulls - New York Knicks 104-80;
Detroit Pistons - Denver Nuggets 79-89;
Houston Rockets - Utah Jazz 104-93;
Los Angeles Lakers - Phoenix Suns 99-119;
Golden State Warriors - Sacramento Kings 95-77;
Oklahoma City Thunder - Portland Trail Blazers 89-106.*


----------



## mandraghe (30 Ottobre 2014)

Detto che il figliolo scemo di Jerry bus, oltre che essere incompetente, è pure un menagramo portasfiga della malora, sta accadendo quello che pensavo: Bryant che si prende minimo 20 tiri a partita, sparacchiando da ogni dove. Eh ma ieri ha fatto 31 punti, estica...peccato che abbia tirato un orrendo 11/25 dal campo ed abbia un +/- di -26... 

Le partite dove tirerà con almeno il 50% probabilmente si vinceranno, le altre si perderanno...insomma, in parole povere, per noi lakerini si prospetta la solita, ennesima, stagione schifosa.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Ottobre 2014)

Bellissima partita a Charlotte,un entusiasmo incredibile da parte del pubblico e rimontone di 24 punti fino all'overtime finale. Sugli scudi Walker con 26 punti e anche un ottimo MKG da 17 punti e 8 rimbalzi


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Ottobre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Nella notte Chicago ha spiegato a Melo che i soldi in fin dei conti non sono tutto. Sonora piallata a NY



E io godo. Come on Bulls!


----------



## Snake (30 Ottobre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Detto che il figliolo scemo di Jerry bus, oltre che essere incompetente, è pure un menagramo portasfiga della malora, sta accadendo quello che pensavo: Bryant che si prende minimo 20 tiri a partita, sparacchiando da ogni dove. Eh ma ieri ha fatto 31 punti, estica...peccato che abbia tirato un orrendo 11/25 dal campo ed abbia un +/- di -26...
> 
> Le partite dove tirerà con almeno il 50% probabilmente si vinceranno, le altre si perderanno...insomma, in parole povere, per noi lakerini si prospetta la solita, ennesima, stagione schifosa.



davvero credi che con questa squadra di profughi passi ancora tutto dall'efficienza offensiva di Bryant? se segnava due tiri in più era sopra il 50% ma l'asfaltata la prendevi lo stesso.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Ottobre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Nella notte Chicago ha spiegato a Melo che i soldi in fin dei conti non sono tutto. Sonora piallata a NY



Secondo me dovreste innalzare un cero che Anthony sia rimasto a far danni a New York...con gli schemi di Thibodeau c'entra poco o nulla, con l'aggravante che è pure un rovina spogliatoi, pregate piuttosto di recuperare pienamente DR, che così sareste la vera contender dei Cavs ad est.



Snake ha scritto:


> davvero credi che con questa squadra di profughi passi ancora tutto dall'efficienza offensiva di Bryant? se segnava due tiri in più era sopra il 50% ma l'asfaltata la prendevi lo stesso.



Mai detto questo...anzi se leggi bene ho detto il contrario.

Ieri Bryant ha preso 25 tiri e senza giocare il quarto finale...finché sarà così (e finché Kobe non si ritirerà, sarà così..) i Lakers non andranno da nessuna parte.

E comunque piano con le offese, che poi i profughi ci rimangono male a venir paragonati ai Lakers 2014/15.


----------



## Snake (30 Ottobre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mai detto questo...anzi se leggi bene ho detto il contrario.
> 
> Ieri Bryant ha preso 25 tiri e senza giocare il quarto finale...finché sarà così (e finché Kobe non si ritirerà, sarà così..) i Lakers non andranno da nessuna parte.
> 
> E comunque piano con le offese, che poi i profughi ci rimangono male a venir paragonati ai Lakers 2014/15.



beh porta pazienza, hai detto che quando tirerà col 50% probabilmente si vincerà altrimenti si perderà, cioè passa tutto da lui nel bene e nel male, insomma il senso è quello.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Ottobre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Le partite dove tirerà con almeno il 50% probabilmente si vinceranno, le altre si perderanno...*insomma, in parole povere, per noi lakerini si prospetta la solita, ennesima, stagione schifosa.*





Snake ha scritto:


> beh porta pazienza, hai detto che quando tirerà col 50% probabilmente si vincerà altrimenti si perderà, cioè passa tutto da lui nel bene e nel male, insomma il senso è quello.



Più nel male che nel bene...


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Ottobre 2014)

ohhh poveri Cavs... gli han rovinato la festa 

Intanto frattura alla mano per Westbrook.


----------



## wargod (31 Ottobre 2014)

ok hanno perso,....ma la presentazione resta


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Novembre 2014)

Che occasione abbiamo buttato via  +5 a 47 secondi dalla fine... 2 falli idioti prima di snell poi gibson...

4° quarto senza Rose... distorsione alla caviglia a causa di non ricordo chi dei cavs (involontario ovviamente). Non dovrebbe essere nulla di serio comunque. E' in viaggio con la squadra per il b2b


----------



## mandraghe (2 Novembre 2014)

Incatramati anche dai Warriors, che con 41 punti di K.Thompson e 31 +10 ast di Curry, ci rifilano 127 punti. Fino a 7' dal termine eravamo comunque ancora aggrappati alla partita...magrissima e miserissima consolazione.

Capitolo Kobe: se uno guarda gli HL, vede un paio di canestri impossibili realizzati, vede che ha fatto 28 punti e pensa: grande partita di Kobe.

Poi si leggono le statistiche e si cambia idea: 12/28 da due 1/6 da tre, il tutto condito da 7 TO, insomma una partitaccia...ma vabbè quest'anno in quel di Los Angeles si è deciso di battere tanti record: quello delle gare iniziali perse (già 4) e quello delle gare perse totali: dubito che questo branco di sfollati possa vincerne più di 25.

Sulle altre gare:

Bulls vincenti grazie ad un'asinata di Wiggins ed alla freddezza di Butler 

OKC vince senza KD e Westbrook 

Dallas batte i pellicani nonostante i 31+15 rebs di Davis.


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Novembre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sulle altre gare:
> 
> Bulls vincenti grazie ad un'asinata di Wiggins ed alla freddezza di Butler
> 
> ...



Asini anche i Bulls comunque a far rientrare in partita prima e a sprecare nel finale. Se Butler quest'anno inizia a segnare come stanotte e in preseason..........


----------



## Bioware (2 Novembre 2014)

Davis ho idea che praticherà un altro sport quest'anno


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Novembre 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> Davis ho idea che praticherà un altro sport quest'anno



impressionante!!! Per essere un centro poi ha una mobilità incredibile, è rapido e veloce. Rischia di diventare un top 5 della lega a breve


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Novembre 2014)

Questo è l'anno buono che MKG esplode


----------



## juventino (6 Novembre 2014)

Inizio disastroso finora per Lebron a Cleveland.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Novembre 2014)

Celebriamo la prima vittoria dei Lakers:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)















Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## mandraghe (12 Novembre 2014)

La notte scorsa infranti due record:

Wunder Dirk ave: ) diventa il non ammerigano che ha segnato più punti in Nba, superando "Hakeem the Dream"

Invece Bryant batte il record di missed shots...




Anticipazione (Spoiler)











Record che, probabilmente, sarà battuto da un tizio che gioca in quel di Nuova York...


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Novembre 2014)

ma che diavolo è successo ai Denver quest'anno???? stanno prendendo certe batoste


----------



## prebozzio (13 Novembre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Invece Bryant batte il record di missed shots...
> 
> Record che, probabilmente, sarà battuto da un tizio che gioca in quel di Nuova York...



Col 10/28 di stanotte il Mamba vuole mettere al sicuro il primato


----------



## mandraghe (14 Novembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Col 10/28 di stanotte il Mamba vuole mettere al sicuro il primato




Migliora di partita in partita 

Anyway:

Ennesimo infortunio per Rose.... 

Stanotte massacro a LA, a meno che gli Spurs non decidano di perdere 

A proposito degli Spurs: impressionanti! non inganni il record appena sopra il .50, Pop li sta gestendo (Bonner che gioca addirittura centro ne è un esempio), però quando decidono di vincere lo fanno con molta sicurezza. Basta vedere come hanno giocato nei parquet dei Clippers e dei Warriors.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Novembre 2014)

Grazie coach Pop che non ci hai umiliati troppo mandando in campo i magazzinieri nell'ultimo quarto


----------



## juventino (18 Novembre 2014)

Finora la squadra che mi ha più impressionato è Memphis, decisamente i più in forma di questa prima parte di RS. 
I Lakers rischiano seriamente di fare la loro peggiore stagione di sempre.


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Novembre 2014)

I Lakers più faranno schifo e meglio sarà, così 1) si terranno la prima scelta che se non è tra le prime 5 andrà a Phoenix e 2) inizieranno a ricostruire seriamente.

Ah, Davis fino ad oggi MVP indiscusso.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Novembre 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> I Lakers più faranno schifo e meglio sarà, così 1) si terranno la prima scelta che se non è tra le prime 5 andrà a Phoenix e 2) inizieranno a ricostruire seriamente.
> 
> Ah, Davis fino ad oggi MVP indiscusso.



Tranquillo, non esiste alcun dubbio che noi si fallisca la stagione, qualche giorno fa scrissi che avremo fatto meno di 25 vittorie, oggi direi che sarà tanto arrivare a 15...

Sulla ricostruzione, finché ci sarà Kobe, temo che non si farà.

Mvp: ad oggi vedo una lotta tra Curry e Davis, ma è ancora presto, Durant e Rose devono ancora iniziare la stagione.


Comunque visto il rendimento dei selezionati da coach K per i mondiali, dubito che gli spagnoli avrebbero battuto Team USA...


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Novembre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, non esiste alcun dubbio che noi si fallisca la stagione, qualche giorno fa scrissi che avremo fatto meno di 25 vittorie, oggi direi che sarà tanto arrivare a 15...
> 
> Sulla ricostruzione, finché ci sarà Kobe, temo che non si farà.
> 
> ...



A Kobe interessa solo una cosa e cioè passare Jordan nella classifica marcatori, visto che per il titolo non può più fare nulla. E ti dirò anche che monopolizzando il gioco, prendendosi i tiri che vuole fa il suo interesse ma anche quello dei Lakers. Lui può fare i punti che gli servono per il suo attuale obiettivo, noi continueremo a far defecare in modo da ottenere almeno una delle prime 5 scelte. Sono un po' preoccupato per il ritorno di Young invece. Non che sposti chissà ché, però è uno che ha punti nelle mani e magari con lui qualche partita in più in stagione si può vincere (ma giusto quelle 5/6, non di più). Speriamo si rompa ancora


----------



## mandraghe (18 Novembre 2014)

Appena Young prenderà qualche iniziativa ci penserà Kobe a metterlo al suo posto  

Comunque tristezza a secchiate, siamo ridotti a tankare e a sperare nel draft. 

Se fosse ancora vivo il vecchio Buss, chissà da quanto si sarebbe rotto di questa mediocrità...

Certo che se becchiamo la prima scelta sarà sicuramente un fenomeno, visto che le altre tre volte in cui i Lakers ebbero la prima scelta beccarono Baylor, Magic e Worthy


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Novembre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Appena Young prenderà qualche iniziativa ci penserà Kobe a metterlo al suo posto
> 
> Comunque tristezza a secchiate, siamo ridotti a tankare e a sperare nel draft.
> 
> ...



Per il prossimo Draft è da tenere d'occhio Jahlil Okafor di Duke. Gran bel centro, molti lo paragonano addirittura a Duncan. Considerando che i 76ers, che stanno pesantemente e vergognosamente tankando (nonostante facciano anche loro piuttosto schifo), nei due Draft precedenti hanno preso Noel ed Embiid, può essere che anche con una seconda scelta riusciamo a prenderlo. Sempre nel caso di ottenere una delle prime due


----------



## mandraghe (18 Novembre 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Per il prossimo Draft è da tenere d'occhio Jahlil Okafor di Duke. Gran bel centro, molti lo paragonano addirittura a Duncan. Considerando che i 76ers, che stanno pesantemente e vergognosamente tankando (nonostante facciano anche loro piuttosto schifo), nei due Draft precedenti hanno preso Noel ed Embiid, può essere che anche con una seconda scelta riusciamo a prenderlo. Sempre nel caso di ottenere una delle prime due



Sti schifosi di Philadelfia!

Da duke sono usciti Boozer e Irving: se lo prende qualche altra squadra dimostrerà la classe di Irving, se lo prendiamo noi dimostrerà la "classe" di Boozer e farà la carriera (discreta, ma non da seconda scelta assoluta) del suo lontano parente Emeka.

Inoltre l'anno prossimo c'è un certo fratello di un nostro ex spagnolo che sarà free-agent...

Però, chissà perché, temo che andrà a sostituire un caraibico in quel di S.Antonio


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Novembre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sti schifosi di Philadelfia!
> 
> Da duke sono usciti Boozer e Irving: se lo prende qualche altra squadra dimostrerà la classe di Irving, se lo prendiamo noi dimostrerà la "classe" di Boozer e farà la carriera (discreta, ma non da seconda scelta assoluta) del suo lontano parente Emeka.
> 
> ...



Adrià? Dicono sia un bidonazzo


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Novembre 2014)

[MENTION=1166]mandraghe[/MENTION] te l'ho detto, speriamo che Swaggy si spacchi nuovamente


----------



## mandraghe (19 Novembre 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> @mandraghe te l'ho detto, speriamo che Swaggy si spacchi nuovamente



Questo ritorno ci può seriamente inguaiare 

comunque celebriamolo: notare l'assist what di Kobe sul Buzzer del 1° quarto a (0.05)






Ieri inoltre c'era una qualche congiunzione astrale: dubito che nei prossimi 1000 anni Boozer, Lin e Hill rifacciano una doppia doppia tutti e tre contemporaneamente...

P.S. Evidentemente il buon Adrià è stato fatto con lo scarto (Cit. Sgt. Hartman)


----------



## gianluca1193 (22 Novembre 2014)

"Babba bia" Kobe...


----------



## mandraghe (23 Novembre 2014)

Career high di Davis: 43 p. (con anche 14 rimbalzi), dall'altra parte Cousins 31+18...

Se proprio devo trovare un difetto a Davis, direi che non ha il tiro da tre di Dirk ma, visto quel che fa nel pitturato e dalla media, gli si può perdonare questa piccola mancanza


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Novembre 2014)

Bé sono anche giocatori con caratteristiche molto differenti. Davis, ripeto, allo stato attuale è l'MVP della Lega.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Novembre 2014)

Si si, solo che immaginavo quanto Davis potrebbe diventare ancora più mostruoso se avesse anche il tiro da tre del tedesco.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Novembre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Career high di Davis: 43 p. (con anche 14 rimbalzi), dall'altra parte Cousins 31+18...
> 
> Se proprio devo trovare un difetto a Davis, direi che non ha il tiro da tre di Dirk ma, visto quel che fa nel pitturato e dalla media, gli si può perdonare questa piccola mancanza



ehh difetto, ma fino a un certo punto. Fare 43 punti senza tirare da 3 non è da tutti


----------



## mandraghe (24 Novembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ehh difetto, ma fino a un certo punto. Fare 43 punti senza tirare da 3 non è da tutti



No è che l'altro giorno pensavo: ma se questa bestia avesse il tiro da tre di un Dirk, o di Pau o di K. Love, sarebbe davvero immarcabile:

In un'azione magari te lo troveresti a schiacciare sotto canestro, nella successiva, mentre tu chiudi l'area, invece ti fregherebbe dall'angolo da tre...insomma trovare contromisure ad un giocatore simile sarebbe problematico.


----------



## Snake (24 Novembre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> No è che l'altro giorno pensavo: ma se questa bestia avesse il tiro da tre di un Dirk, o di Pau o di K. Love, sarebbe davvero immarcabile:
> 
> In un'azione magari te lo troveresti a schiacciare sotto canestro, nella successiva, mentre tu chiudi l'area, invece ti fregherebbe dall'angolo da tre...insomma trovare contromisure ad un giocatore simile sarebbe problematico.



pensa piuttosto se Dirk e Love avessero un'apertura alare di 2 metri e mezzo col ball handing di una guardia


----------



## mandraghe (24 Novembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> pensa piuttosto se Dirk e Love avessero un'apertura alare di 2 metri e mezzo col ball handing di una guardia




Anche questo è vero, purtroppo i due che hai citato non possono decrescere di 20 cm per trasformarsi in guardie


----------



## Snake (24 Novembre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anche questo è vero, purtroppo i due che hai citato non possono decrescere di 20 cm per trasformarsi in guardie



mi riferivo al ball handing di Davis


----------



## mandraghe (24 Novembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> mi riferivo al ball handing di Davis



Si appunto, il ball handling che il monociglio ha affinato quando giocava (male) da guardia, dote che ha saputo utilizzare al meglio dopo la crescita...invece il buon dirkone non potrebbe migliorare il suo ball handling tagliandosi 20 cm di statura...che poi non il ball handling del tedesco non mi pare così malaccio, per intenderci non è come questo qua


----------



## mandraghe (28 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Underhill84 (29 Novembre 2014)

Thibodeau deve regolare in fretta la difesa di Chicago, perché ultimamente non si può proprio vedere


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Dicembre 2014)

scarsino Kobe


----------



## mandraghe (3 Dicembre 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> scarsino Kobe



Anche ieri tripla doppia: 12 punti, 13 assist e.....10 palle perse 
Comunque siamo ancora imbattuti contro squadre dell'est 


Chissà che avrà detto coach TT ad Hinrich negli spogliatoi; 

Esordio (finalmente) di Datome, che non capisco perché, in quell'accozzaglia di giocatori casuali che è Detroit, non trovi posto...mah!


Per finire: slam dunk di Belinelli e relativo "mamma mia" del commentatore...


----------



## juventino (4 Dicembre 2014)

Phila vince la prima dopo 17 KO 
Riusciranno i nostri eroi a mantenersi saldamente al comando della classifica al contrario?


----------



## Frikez (5 Dicembre 2014)

Una iena


----------



## mandraghe (15 Dicembre 2014)

Bryant supera MJ e sale al terzo posto tra i marcatori all-time NBA...però:






D'altronde la media di Jordan è di oltre 30 PPG, contro i 25 e qualcosa di Kobe.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Dicembre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Bryant supera MJ e sale al terzo posto tra i marcatori all-time NBA...però:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la statistica finale????  comunque per quanto non sia affatto un suo fan, è uno scandalo che abbia vinto solo un titolo MVP


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Dicembre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Bryant supera MJ e sale al terzo posto tra i marcatori all-time NBA...però:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Premesso che nemmeno il più duro dei lover (cioè io  ) può considerare Kobe migliore di MJ, ma quest'immagine qualifica chi l'ha fatta per l'ultima "statistica".


----------



## mandraghe (16 Dicembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> la statistica finale????  comunque per quanto non sia affatto un suo fan, è uno scandalo che abbia vinto solo un titolo MVP





Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Premesso che nemmeno il più duro dei lover (cioè io  ) può considerare Kobe migliore di MJ, ma quest'immagine qualifica chi l'ha fatta per l'ultima "statistica".




Chiedo venia, l'ultima riga mi era proprio sfuggita, maledetti haters...


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Dicembre 2014)

Notizia fresca fresca. Purtroppo il Gallo si è spaccato il menisco del ginocchio destro, dovrà essere operato e sarà fuori a tempo indeterminato. Comincio a pensare che sia fatto davvero di mer.da, però ha una sfiga allucinante. Proprio ora che sembrava aver trovato il ritmo...


----------



## O Animal (21 Dicembre 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Notizia fresca fresca. Purtroppo il Gallo si è spaccato il menisco del ginocchio destro, dovrà essere operato e sarà fuori a tempo indeterminato. Comincio a pensare che sia fatto davvero di mer.da, però ha una sfiga allucinante. Proprio ora che sembrava aver trovato il ritmo...



E che sfiga... Sarà la quarta operazione alle ginocchia.. Anche se questa dovrebbe essere meno grave delle altre... Altrimenti potrebbe cominciare a pensare al golf...


----------



## gianluca1193 (21 Dicembre 2014)

Gallo se la dovrebbe cavare con 3 settimane se operato in artroscopia...


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Dicembre 2014)

Purtroppo il menisco è "quasi" automatico dopo il crociato. Speriamo sia davvero una cosa da 3 settimane e non come per DRose


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Dicembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il menisco è "quasi" automatico dopo il crociato. Speriamo sia davvero una cosa da 3 settimane e non come per DRose



Si è rotto il menisco del ginocchio destro. Il crociato se lo ruppe nel sinistro. Comunque si parla di sole 3 settimane anche perché in realtà non è una rottura vera e propria, ma solo una piccola lesione.


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Dicembre 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Si è rotto il menisco del ginocchio destro. Il crociato se lo ruppe nel sinistro. Comunque si parla di sole 3 settimane anche perché in realtà non è una rottura vera e propria, ma solo una piccola lesione.



Pure a DRose andò così. E mi ricordo che dissero la stessa cosa; la rottura del menisco è una conseguenza del crociato, perchè sei fisiologicamente portato ad usare in maniera non corretta l'articolazione. 
Comunque averci giocato sopra sapendo di aver problemi non è stata una furbata. Gli è andata bene


----------



## mandraghe (26 Dicembre 2014)

Knicks squadra sempre più ridicola...ma che ci è andato a fà il buon Phil J. in quel porcile???


----------



## mandraghe (26 Dicembre 2014)

Schiacciare in faccia ad Ibaka non è una cosa da tutti i giorni...infatti certe cose capitano solo a Natale


----------



## juventino (27 Dicembre 2014)

Tegola per i Cavs, Varejao fuori per tutta la stagione.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Dicembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Tegola per i Cavs, Varejao fuori per tutta la stagione.



Per sostituirlo si parla di Kofous e Mozgov, ma anche dei FA Jermaine O'Neal e Okafor...

Io la butto lì: ma un Radulijca? Secondo me sarebbe una buona scelta.


----------



## Bioware (29 Dicembre 2014)

Le riserve di San Antonio fan i playoffs a ovest, ho detto tutto. Nba aperta solo perché duncan sta giocando 33 di media


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Dicembre 2014)

Se lebron vuole consacrarsi,deve vincere questo anello. Una della Nba più belle degli ultimi 10-15 anni. Spettacolo puro quest'anno.


----------



## mandraghe (31 Dicembre 2014)

Bryant 21ma tripla doppia della carriera: 23 p, 11 rb, 11 ast.

Peccato, perché con una palla persa in più avrebbe fatto una leggendaria quadrupla doppia


----------



## mandraghe (3 Gennaio 2015)

No vabbé ma cos'è l'NBA o il ricovero degli scemi??

Ma certe cose non si vedono nemmeno al mini basket...

Ma Scott è l'allenatore o cosa?

Su Lin: chiaramente la laurea ad Harvard se l'è comprata...


----------



## mandraghe (3 Gennaio 2015)

Che sfiga Asik


----------



## mandraghe (5 Gennaio 2015)

I Pistons, dopo aver giubilato Josh Smith, sono alla quinta W consecutiva


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Gennaio 2015)

[video]https://vine.co/v/Od05maOE9qZ[/video]

Grande Jimmy!!1

(OT non c'è modo di caricare qua sopra i video di vine?


----------



## mandraghe (7 Gennaio 2015)

Rivediamo l'asinata degli Spurs 







Comunque Pistons on fire: 6a W consecutiva, peccato per Datome, preferirgli un'ameba come Singler è davvero senza senso, mah...


----------



## Frikez (7 Gennaio 2015)

Un giorno qualcuno scriverà un libro sulle rimesse degli Spurs


----------



## mandraghe (7 Gennaio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Un giorno qualcuno scriverà un libro sulle rimesse degli Spurs



Mi chiedevo dove l'avevo vista una cosa simile, ora mi son ricordato


----------



## prebozzio (7 Gennaio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Un giorno qualcuno scriverà un libro sulle rimesse degli Spurs


Ricordi l'impresa di McGrady?


----------



## Frikez (7 Gennaio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ricordi l'impresa di McGrady?



Quella fu veramente epica, con Devin Brown che sul più 2 riceve dalla rimessa e scivola come un salame perdendo il controllo della palla


----------



## mandraghe (8 Gennaio 2015)

E fu così che Detroit suonò anche la settima sinfonia...oramai sono a 3 partite dai cavs...partita vinta grazie ai rimbalzi: 60 a 43; eh ma nel basket moderno l'importante è tirare con alte percentuali e soprattutto farlo dall'arco. 

Quando squadre come Golden State e Houston prenderanno piallate epiche nei PO ci sarà da ridere.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Gennaio 2015)

Gasol


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Gennaio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Gasol



cosa aspetta a ritirarsi quel bollito


----------



## mandraghe (11 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> cosa aspetta a ritirarsi quel bollito




Lo volevo aggiungere, ma ho evitato per non farmi ulteriormente del male...appena ha ritrovato un allenatore serio ha ripreso a giocare...e anche a difendere: come testimoniano le 9 stoppate (altro career high...) di qualche giorno fa...

Voi Gasol, noi Boozer...chissà chi ci ha rimesso


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Gennaio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Lo volevo aggiungere, ma ho evitato per non farmi ulteriormente del male...appena ha ritrovato un allenatore serio ha ripreso a giocare...e anche a difendere: come testimoniano le 9 stoppate (altro career high...) di qualche giorno fa...
> 
> Voi Gasol, noi Boozer...chissà chi ci ha rimesso



Io da tifoso Bulls, mi aspettavo una reazione positiva di Gasol con Thib, ma sinceramente non pensavo potesse essere così determinante. L'upgrade da boozer è imbarazzante

Se solo avessimo un esterno decente, potevamo pensare anche al titolo


----------



## Snake (11 Gennaio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Lo volevo aggiungere, ma ho evitato per non farmi ulteriormente del male...appena ha ritrovato un allenatore serio ha ripreso a giocare...e anche a difendere: come testimoniano le 9 stoppate (altro career high...) di qualche giorno fa...
> 
> Voi Gasol, noi Boozer...chissà chi ci ha rimesso



appunto, è cambiato il contesto, con noi aveva finito il suo tempo, è un pò come Pirlo alla Juve, se lo rimetti nel Milan torna a farci bestemmiare ogni due partite.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Se solo DR tornasse quello preinfortuni, potevamo pensare anche al titolo



Non credi?




Snake ha scritto:


> appunto, è cambiato il contesto, con noi aveva finito il suo tempo, è un pò come Pirlo alla Juve, se lo rimetti nel Milan torna a farci bestemmiare ogni due partite.



Giustissimo: infatti il problema non è stata la cessione di Pau (che anzi doveva avvenire anche prima), ma il suo sostituto...situazione che è peggiorata con l'infortunio di Randle.

Insomma lo si è ceduto senza avere in mano un giocatore che potesse sostituirlo degnamente...una cosa dilettantesca, non da Lakers.


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Gennaio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non credi?



Il problema è che non tornerà mai quello dell'MVP. Non ci sta più con la testa, prima ancora che con il fisico. Dunleavy, Snell e McDermott in 3 non ne fanno uno mediocre... Butler da solo non può fare due ruoli.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che non tornerà mai quello dell'MVP.



Se a Chicago pensano questo prenderei una decisione coraggiosa e lo traderei, magari cercando di portarmi a casa un Lillard, restricted nel 2016...(hai detto niente però ); tuttavia credo che almeno un'altra stagione completa la dirigenza gliela darà sperando di recuperarlo.


----------



## uoteghein (11 Gennaio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se a Chicago pensano questo prenderei una decisione coraggiosa e lo traderei, magari cercando di portarmi a casa un Lillard, restricted nel 2016...(hai detto niente però ); tuttavia credo che almeno un'altra stagione completa la dirigenza gliela darà sperando di recuperarlo.



Ciao a tutti...sono un appassionatissimo di Nba dai tempi di MJ...da anni mi faccio l'Nba league pass e le guardo quasi tutte...squadra da sempre nel cuore, i Bulls...anche se Wall e Beal da qualche tempo mi stanno portando verso Was. KD mi ha stregato anni fa, ma RW é talmente stupido che guardare OKL é un incubo...
Detto questo...no Rose non tornerá mai quello di prima, anche se le statistiche dovessero mai avvicinarsi a quelle di un MVP... Ormai lascia la palla agli altri e quando penetra io sto col batticuore fissandogli le ginocchia...non ci si riprende da un doppio infortunio così...peccato.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Gennaio 2015)

E fu così che Datome scese in D-League...poi uno guarda i roster delle squadre e vede gente come Joe Ingles, Joey Dorsey, Kyle Singler, Prigioni (ex giocatore strabollito) ecc. ecc. e pensa che il buon Gigi deve aver insidiato pesantemente qualche familiare di Stan Van Gundy, non si spiegherebbe altrimenti l'ostinato ostracismo del coach di Detroit.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Gennaio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E fu così che Datome scese in D-League...poi uno guarda i roster delle squadre e vede gente come Joe Ingles, Joey Dorsey, Kyle Singler, Prigioni (ex giocatore strabollito) ecc. ecc. e pensa che il buon Gigi deve aver insidiato pesantemente qualche familiare di Stan Van Gundy, non si spiegherebbe altrimenti l'ostinato ostracismo del coach di Detroit.



.


Intanto Kobe non la passa mai


----------



## mandraghe (16 Gennaio 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Intanto Kobe non la passa mai












Comunque career high 


meanwhile at Staples Center:


----------



## mandraghe (18 Gennaio 2015)

A Buffa in un'intervista è stato chiesto se, ad ovest, Golden State sarà capace di andare fino in fondo.

La sua risposta, più o meno è stata:

GS è super, però temo che ai playoff cambi tutto. *I Warriors dipendono da Bogut*.

In RS puoi permetterti di giocare in 5 piccoli, correre, tirare tanto, ai playoff non te lo permettono.

E’ un rischio e la mia paura è che inizino a prendere tanti tiri sbagliati.

Devono imparare a giocare con Bogut, e a superare i problemi che ti può dare Bogut (che prende pochissimi tiri a partita, aggiungo io) in campo. 

Le grandi squadre a Ovest andranno con *l’hack-a-Bogut*, che rallenta i ritmi, anzi li spezza e li manderà in confusione. 

Sei obbligato ad averlo in campo, ma tira malissimo i liberi. Ad esempio se incontri una squadra come San Antonio, che ti fa giocare male, ti toglie il ritmo e ti obbliga a giocare una pallacanestro eccessiva e quindi a tirare troppo e sempre. Prima o poi, finale o semifinale di conference, lo incontrano quell’iceberg lì. 

Possono anche finire la RS in testa, ma la sensazione è che dipendono da Bogut. Non puoi vincere 4 partite di vertice a ovest senza un Bogut (o una batteria di lunghi coi controcaz, aggiungo io) da 30 minuti a sera.

Puro vangelo.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Gennaio 2015)

Voci incontrollate e pazzesche parlano di un possibile esonero di Thibodeau, ma a Chicago che si son fumati?


----------



## juventino (21 Gennaio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Voci incontrollate e pazzesche parlano di un possibile esonero di Thibodeau, ma a Chicago che si son fumati?



Perché? Non ne vedo il senso...


----------



## DR_1 (21 Gennaio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Perché? Non ne vedo il senso...



Perchè è un allenatore-sergente di ferro, troppo rigido, tanti allenamenti (pesanti). Strano che queste cose escano fuori solamente ora..


----------



## mandraghe (24 Gennaio 2015)

Thompson 

Nonostante non creda troppo nei Warriors, Klay da almeno due anni uno dei miei preferiti, in particolare mi piace immensamente la sua tecnica di tiro: come tutti i grandi shooters tira dando una frustata col polso, un movimento di pura tecnica, inimitabile.

Note dolenti, ergo Lakers: Bryant infortunato, si parla di stagione conclusa, o forse è la dirigenza che vuole così; in modo da tankare senza patemi, vista la _concorrenza agguerrita_ di Phila, Knicks, Celtics, Orlando e Minnesota.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Gennaio 2015)

Santo cielo quanto sta giocando da cani Chicago


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Gennaio 2015)

se non ho letto male Jennings fuori per tutta la stagione. Adesso Detroit sprofonderà di nuovo 

speriamo che così Gigione rientri un pò nelle rotazioni


----------



## juventino (26 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Santo cielo quanto sta giocando da cani Chicago



Mi sa che i giocatori hanno deciso di far fuori Thibodeau.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mi sa che i giocatori hanno deciso di far fuori Thibodeau.



giocatori = gasol.... dubito che tra i fedelissimi ci sia qualche ammutinato.


----------



## juventino (26 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> giocatori = gasol.... dubito che tra i fedelissimi ci sia qualche ammutinato.



Bah non lo so eh, da quello che ho capito non è la prima volta che ci sono queste voci...


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Bah non lo so eh, da quello che ho capito non è la prima volta che ci sono queste voci...



No no lo so. Ma Thib stesso l'ha dichiarato. Ovviamente non ha fatto nomi, ma ha detto esplicitamente che i bulls al momento han problemi di spogliatoio. Faccio il nome di Gasol perchè qualche giorno fa ci furno 3 giorni di riposo e Thib visto il cattivo andamento non aveva concesso il giorno libero. E Gasol subito aveva fatto capire che voleva il giorno libero, mentre altri primo su tutti Gibson era dalla parte del coach. 
Il risultato finale è che Thib ha annullato l'allenamento... quindi qualcun'altro deve aver appoggiato Gasol..


----------



## mandraghe (26 Gennaio 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> se non ho letto male Jennings fuori per tutta la stagione. Adesso Detroit sprofonderà di nuovo
> speriamo che così Gigione rientri un pò nelle rotazioni



Peccato, perché l'ex giocatore di Roma stava facendo una super stagione. Comunque SvG non metterebbe Datome nemmeno se avesse i giocatori contati, non si sa perché però lo odia, ovviamente il "motivo ufficiale" è che non garantisce solidità difensiva. La solita scusa utilizzata dagli allenatori che vogliono far fuori un giocatore.


Capitolo Bulls:

A mio parere hanno tre grossi problemi:

1) Noah che è la pallida copia del giocatore deglia anni scorsi

2) Il recupero di Rose, che stenta e che forse dovrebbe essere esonerato da compiti di playmaking.

3) l'assenza di una SG, che allegerisca il compito di Rose e Butler, forse Obama nel dire che a Chicago l'assenza di Belinelli si sente, una volta tanto ha detto una cosa sensata.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Peccato, perché l'ex giocatore di Roma stava facendo una super stagione. Comunque SvG non metterebbe Datome nemmeno se avesse i giocatori contati, non si sa perché però lo odia, ovviamente il "motivo ufficiale" è che non garantisce solidità difensiva. La solita scusa utilizzata dagli allenatori che vogliono far fuori un giocatore.
> 
> 
> Capitolo Bulls:
> ...




Beh Noah non mi capacito proprio perchè continui a giocare quando è palesemente al 30%... lo facessero recuperare come si deve. Trovo assurda la sua gestione quest'anno.
Rose ultimamente s'è un pò ripreso, ha iniziato ad osare qualcosa di più in penetrazione. Riguardo il playmaking son parzialmente d'accordo, nel senso che Rose ci mette del suo (tanti TO) ma il resto della squadra non lo aiuta per niente.
Il terzo problema bè... è palese a tutti meno che a Forman e Paxson... saranno lontani parenti di galliani e berlusconi  

comunque spero tanto che dopo l'ASG cambino le cose, perché se questa è l'aria che tira, pure a questo giro usciamo al primo turno


----------



## mandraghe (28 Gennaio 2015)

Ieri si è visto cosa può succedere ai Warriors nei PO.

Senza Bogut hanno sofferto tantissimo a rimbalzo dove Gasol e Noah (finalmente) hanno dominato, inoltre la difesa attenta di Chicago non ha concesso tiri facili agli _splashies_.

Se la tua SG è il migliore rimbalzista c'è qualcosa che non va, i "guerrieri" devono trovare qualche rimpiazzo a Bogut, che difficilmente, nel ritmo frenetico dei PO, sarà sempre in palla, specie nelle serie contro le squadre dell'Ovest dove dovrà vedersela con lunghi dominanti, grandi, grossi e cattivi. 

Capitolo Rose: 30pt, però 11 TO, a dimostrazione che i compiti di playmaking gli pesano...però sticaz: decisivo con l'assist ad Hinrich nel tiro da tre del finale e soprattutto decisivo nel tiro della vittoria battendo KT, non un difensore qualunque. Palle granitiche, chapeau.

Se i Bulls affrontano i PO con la determinazione di ieri, andranno molto lontano...fino ad arrivare nel West....


----------



## mandraghe (29 Gennaio 2015)

Dallas prima di Rondo: 19-8

Dallas con Rondo: 11-9

Finora l'inserimento dell'ex Boston si sta rilevando problematico, o forse è solo un calo fisiologico, vedremo..certo che sarebbe ora che RR cominciasse a macinare qualcosa in attacco


----------



## mandraghe (11 Febbraio 2015)

Seconda partita per Datome:

4p. 3 rbs. 1 ast. in 3.35 minuti.

Sarà pure stato garbage, però ha fatto quello che il valente Singler ha fatto in 27 minuti...


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Febbraio 2015)

Di nuovo menisco e operazione per D.Rose....


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Seconda partita per Datome:
> 
> 4p. 3 rbs. 1 ast. in 3.35 minuti.
> 
> Sarà pure stato garbage, però ha fatto quello che il valente Singler ha fatto in 27 minuti...



Ma che Gigi fosse un buon giocatore e che in NBA, pur da riserva, potesse dare il suo contributo lo sapevano tutti tranne Van Gundy.



Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Di nuovo menisco e operazione per D.Rose....



Carriera finita dai. Mi dispiace per lui, ha avuto veramente una sfortuna pazzesca.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Febbraio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Carriera finita dai. Mi dispiace per lui, ha avuto veramente una sfortuna pazzesca.



Carriera finita magari no, di certo il Rose che vinse l'MVP non lo rivedremo mai più, evidentemente penetrare e scontrarsi con nigga che pesano 15/20 kg in più ha prodotto effetti deleteri.

Forse Rose dovrebbe prendere una decisione drastica: o fare il play puro (alla Stockton o alla Nash), oppure fare solo la SG alla Dragic. Comunque sia, credo che debba smetterla di fare la PG, il fisico non lo sopporta più.

Quindi, salvo imprevisti o incroci nella post season, mi pare scontato che ad Est la finale sarà tra Cavs e Atlanta (che sono le uniche squadre che non hanno palesato problemi insormontabili),

All'Ovest si va profilando un primo turno Warriors vs Thunder o addiritura vs Spurs, serie che dirà molto sulla reale cosistenza dei Guerrieri di Oakland.


----------



## juventino (26 Febbraio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Carriera finita magari no, di certo il Rose che vinse l'MVP non lo rivedremo mai più, evidentemente penetrare e scontrarsi con nigga che pesano 15/20 kg in più ha prodotto effetti deleteri.
> 
> Forse Rose dovrebbe prendere una decisione drastica: o fare il play puro (alla Stockton o alla Nash), oppure fare solo la SG alla Dragic. Comunque sia, credo che debba smetterla di fare la PG, il fisico non lo sopporta più.
> 
> ...



Per come sta messo fisicamente gli converrebbe la prima ipotesi, ossia fare il play puro.
Capitolo titolo NBA: davvero difficile dire chi la spunterà quest'anno. Ad Est sembra veramente troppo scontata la finale Cavs-Atlanta (questi ultimi la rivelazione della stagione imho), mentre ad Ovest credo sia impossibile fare pronostici.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Febbraio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Per come sta messo fisicamente gli converrebbe la prima ipotesi, ossia fare il play puro.
> Capitolo titolo NBA: davvero difficile dire chi la spunterà quest'anno. Ad Est sembra veramente troppo scontata la finale Cavs-Atlanta (questi ultimi la rivelazione della stagione imho), mentre ad Ovest credo sia impossibile fare pronostici.



Il problema è che non è capace a farlo... la maggior parte degli assist che forniva in passato erano, penetra e scarica...
Già quest'anno ha provato a cambiare gioco con risultati scadenti... ha una tecnica di tiro scadente. le prestazioni migliori le ha fatte quando penetrava vecchio stile


----------



## tequilad (27 Febbraio 2015)

Quanto è forte Lebron!


----------



## mandraghe (27 Febbraio 2015)

Stanotte si è visto cosa può accadere nei PO: gli splash ridotti a tirare con percentuali basse, Bogut stracciato da Mozgov e GS si ridimensiona di un bel po'.

Altra tripla doppia di Westbrook, però percentuali ridicole (12/38 dal campo con 1/10 da tre...) e layup del pari sbagliato...sarà pure osannato, però io un play com RW non ce lo vorrei mai in squadra: egoista, montato e con un'intelligenza cestistica tendente allo zero.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Febbraio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che non è capace a farlo... la maggior parte degli assist che forniva in passato erano, penetra e scarica...
> Già quest'anno ha provato a cambiare gioco con risultati scadenti... ha una tecnica di tiro scadente. le prestazioni migliori le ha fatte quando penetrava vecchio stile



Dal quadro che hai dipinto direi che a Chicago "hanno un problema" e devono risolvere un dilemma non da poco. 

Tenere il loro franchise man sperando che...oppure tradarlo col rischio che ritorni quello di prima. Difficile decisione!


----------



## juventino (27 Febbraio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Stanotte si è visto cosa può accadere nei PO: gli splash ridotti a tirare con percentuali basse, Bogut stracciato da Mozgov e GS si ridimensiona di un bel po'.
> 
> Altra tripla doppia di Westbrook, però percentuali ridicole (12/38 dal campo con 1/10 da tre...) e layup del pari sbagliato...sarà pure osannato, però io un play com RW non ce lo vorrei mai in squadra: egoista, montato e con un'intelligenza cestistica tendente allo zero.



Russel Westbrook è il motivo per cui OKC non riuscirà a vincere il titolo nemmeno quest'anno e, probabilmente, finché lo avrà titolare imho. Un cavallo pazzo come lui è sempre un rischio immenso.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Febbraio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dal quadro che hai dipinto direi che a Chicago "hanno un problema" e devono risolvere un dilemma non da poco.
> 
> Tenere il loro franchise man sperando che...oppure tradarlo col rischio che ritorni quello di prima. Difficile decisione!



Si bè avevamo problemi anche prima... figuriamoci ora. Pure sfiga colossale... Rose si ruppe il crociato pochi mesi dopo il mega rinnovo...


AGGIORNAMENTO

L'operazione pare sia andata bene, il danno sembra fosse minore del previsto. Tempi di recupero 4-6 settimane. Già cammina


----------



## mandraghe (27 Febbraio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO
> 
> L'operazione pare sia andata bene, il danno sembra fosse minore del previsto. Tempi di recupero 4-6 settimane. Già cammina



Sarà pronto per i PO, quindi i Bulls una piccola speranza di fare strada nella post season ce l'hanno ancora.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Febbraio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sarà pronto per i PO, quindi i Bulls una piccola speranza di fare strada nella post season ce l'hanno ancora.



mah.. vedremo. Rose è delicato anche di testa...


----------



## uoteghein (28 Febbraio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> mah.. vedremo. Rose è delicato anche di testa...



Beh dopo tre infortuni alle ginocchia anche Achille sarebbe delicato di testa


----------



## prebozzio (1 Marzo 2015)

Grande ritorno del Mago


----------



## mandraghe (1 Marzo 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Grande ritorno del Mago



In effetti per fare il primo b2b dopo 13 mesi è davvero incredibile 

Scherzi a parte mi fa piacere che il buon Andrea dimostri di poter stare in NBA, perchè, a detta di molti, la vera magia del mago nostrano era stata quella di riuscire a farsi passare per un giocatore di basket della NBA.

Definizione che mi è sempre parsa molto eagerata e irrispettosa.


----------



## prebozzio (1 Marzo 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> In effetti per fare il primo b2b dopo 13 mesi è davvero incredibile
> 
> Scherzi a parte mi fa piacere che il buon Andrea dimostri di poter stare in NBA, perchè, a detta di molti, la vera magia del mago nostrano era stata quella di riuscire a farsi passare per un giocatore di basket della NBA.
> 
> Definizione che mi è sempre parsa molto eagerata e irrispettosa.


Queste due partite le ha fatte molto molto bene. Sembra alleggerito, si sono viste delle belle partenze in palleggio chiuse con schiacciate. Tanto gioco nel pitturato e dalla media distanza, pochissimi tiri da tre.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Marzo 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Queste due partite le ha fatte molto molto bene. Sembra alleggerito, si sono viste delle belle partenze in palleggio chiuse con schiacciate. Tanto gioco nel pitturato e dalla media distanza, pochissimi tiri da tre.



Beh il tiro l'ha sempre avuto, al mago ha sempre difettato la difesa e gli infotuni...però se, come dicono tutti, a coach Zen piaciono i giocatori intelligenti e non quelli atletici (vedi Gasol), direi che non rinnovargli il contratto sarebbe un errore. Se c'è un giocatore che può sviluppare in modo adeguato il triangle offense di marca Jacksoniana/Fisheriana quello è sicuramente Bargnani.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Marzo 2015)

Italiani in grande spolvero:

Bargnani 25 p. ecc. vs Indiana (cui però mancava Hibbert...)

Beli: 13 p.

Gallinari: 16p. ecc.

E Datome fa vincere i Celtics dispensando i consigli giusti dalla panchina 

Altre cosette:

Whiteside è sicuramente posseduto da qualche alieno...

DeAndre Jordan


----------



## mandraghe (10 Marzo 2015)

Doverosa celebrazione delle imprese Datomiane in quel di Boston:

Datome vs Orlando, 10 minuti (non garbage): 10 p. 2 Blks

[video=youtube;ryFgxgf6auA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ryFgxgf6auA[/video]

I sorrisetti del commentatore...


----------



## mandraghe (10 Marzo 2015)

Datome vs Miami:

20 min "veri", 13 p.


[video=youtube;Q02vVkJ2HGw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Q02vVkJ2HGw[/video]

Girando in internet si leggono molte belle cose dai blogs dei celtic...ed anche cose divertenti tipo questa:


"[Luigi] playing against Mario Chalmers last night, achieved the ultimate dream of every NBA/Super Mario World fan worldwide" 


Comunque mi sembra che stiano scoprendo l'acqua calda...ora si sono accorti che Datome non è un fesso qualunque...alla buon'ora...

Anche il Gallo comunque non è stato da meno con questa azione è finito al 2° posto nella top ten delle giocate...classifica nella quale sta entrando con una certa regolarità...








PS: I Chicago "Celtics" veramente inguardabili


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Marzo 2015)

Danilolo se non fosse stato falcidiato dagli infortuni sarebbe non dico un all star ma qualcuno di davvero importante nella lega.


----------



## juventino (12 Marzo 2015)

Altri 23 punti per il Gallo nel 115-102 con cui i Nuggets sconfiggono gli Hawks. Sta ritrovando il ritmo, speriamo che non abbia altri problemi.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Marzo 2015)

Datome sempre più idolo in quel di Boston. Dopo l'anonimato immeritato di Detroit finalmente il buon Luigi si sta togliendo qualche soddisfazione.

Dal suo profilo Twitter: 

Domanda: Datome, where did you come from?

Risposta: From high heaven.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Marzo 2015)

Steve Nash ha annunciato il suo ritiro.


----------



## ralf (23 Marzo 2015)

Intano,magnifica prestazione del Gallo contro Orlando,career high con 40 punti,go Gallo


----------



## mandraghe (23 Marzo 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Intano,magnifica prestazione del Gallo contro Orlando,career high con 40 punti,go Gallo



Peccato non sia riuscito a battere il career high di Bargnani.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Aprile 2015)

San Antonio in forma PO, soprattutto grazie a Leonard...direi che ad Ovest ne vedremo delle belle.

Ad est la finale sembra già scritta: Atlanta - Cavs.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Aprile 2015)

Non so se c'era il fallo, comunque il buon Timothy non si scompone mai, mi chiedo se la prima volta che si è trovato di fronte una donna ignuda abbia avuto qualche reazione significativa


----------



## Mou (12 Aprile 2015)

Mi spiegate perché a ovest Portland è quarta ai playoff nonostante un record peggiore di squadre che le stanno dietro?


----------



## Snake (12 Aprile 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate perché a ovest Portland è quarta ai playoff nonostante un record peggiore di squadre che le stanno dietro?



nei primi 4 seed le squadre che vincono la propria division hanno la precedenza anche con un record peggiore, Portland è prima nella Northwest


----------



## Mou (12 Aprile 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> nei primi 4 seed le squadre che vincono la propria division hanno la precedenza anche con un record peggiore, Portland è prima nella Northwest



Secondo te San Antonio ha possibilità di arrivare prima nella Southwest?


----------



## Snake (12 Aprile 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Secondo te San Antonio ha possibilità di arrivare prima nella Southwest?



sono pari al momento, le ultime due gare sono alla portata mentre Memphis va a Golden State, la possibilità c'è


----------



## Mou (13 Aprile 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> sono pari al momento, le ultime due gare sono alla portata mentre Memphis va a Golden State, la possibilità c'è



Detto fatto, San Antonio in questo momento è seconda! Direi che per come si era messa la stagione a gennaio/febbraio, è un miracolo. Importantissima la gara 7 in casa (tranne che con gli Warriors...)


----------



## prebozzio (13 Aprile 2015)

Spurs per forza di cose favoriti a Ovest.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Aprile 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Spurs per forza di cose favoriti a Ovest.




Solo ad Ovest? 


Passaggi no look per il Gallo ed il Beli.


----------



## prebozzio (13 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Solo ad Ovest?


Se non ci fosse tanta differenza (sulla carta) nei percorsi, direi anche per il titolo... però a Est la strada sembra troppo più semplice. Per me le uniche squadre serie sono, in ordine di forza, Cleveland, Chicago e a Atlanta. Le altre sono mediocri. 
A Ovest esclusa l'ottava (New Orleand o Oklahoma) sono tutte molto forti (basta vedere che San Antonio, seconda, ha lo stesso numero di sconfitte di Houston, sesta) e nell'arco di una serie possono vincere più partite. 

E poi, mai fidarsi di Lebron


----------



## mandraghe (13 Aprile 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Se non ci fosse tanta differenza (sulla carta) nei percorsi, direi anche per il titolo... però a Est la strada sembra troppo più semplice. Per me le uniche squadre serie sono, in ordine di forza, Cleveland, Chicago e a Atlanta. Le altre sono mediocri.
> A Ovest esclusa l'ottava (New Orleand o Oklahoma) sono tutte molto forti (basta vedere che San Antonio, seconda, ha lo stesso numero di sconfitte di Houston, sesta) e nell'arco di una serie possono vincere più partite.
> 
> E poi, mai fidarsi di Lebron




Vero, e questa è davvero l'unica speranza per una eastern: che la finalista dell'Ovest arrivi stremata alla finale, per dire: ad oggi le sfide dell'ovest, tolta forse GS vs OKC/NOP appaiono già tutte impronosticabili...e siamo solo ai quarti di conference!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Aprile 2015)

Anche se a giochi fatti prima gara da titolare per Datome e 22 punti


----------



## mandraghe (16 Aprile 2015)

Datome career high con 22 p. schierato, mi pare, da guardia e non da tre.

Ultimo turno fatale agli Spurs, che scivolano dal secondo al sesto posto, agli OKC e ad Indiana, che vengono eliminati, e i Pacers, col ritorno di Paolo Giorgio, sarebbero stati una discreta mina vagante. 



Alla fin fine, il tiro di puro fondoschiena da tre di Davis, con cui i pellicani hanno battuto OKC si è rivelato decisivo:










Ecco la griglia dei PO:



 *EASTERN CONFERENCE*

(1) *ATLANTA VS *(8)* BROOKLYN*
(RS: Atlanta guida la serie per 4-0)

(2) *CLEVELAND VS *(7)* BOSTON*
(RS: serie pareggiata sul 2-2)

(3)* CHICAGO VS *(6)* MILWAUKEE*
(RS: Chicago guida la serie per 3-1)

(4)* TORONTO VS *(5)* WASHINGTON*
(RS: Toronto guida la serie per 3-0)



 *WESTERN CONFERENCE*

(1) *GOLDEN STATE VS *(8)* NEW ORLEANS*
(RS: Golden State guida la serie per 3-1)

(2) *HOUSTON VS *(7)* DALLAS*
(RS: Houston guida la serie per 3-1)

(3) *L.A. CLIPPERS VS *(6)* SAN ANTONIO*
(RS: series pareggiata sul 2-2)

(4) *PORTLAND VS* (5)* MEMPHIS*
(RS: Memphis guida la serie per 4-0)

Ad est leggera incertezza su Wizards vs Toronto (però credo che la spunti Washington)

Ad Ovest passa sicuro GS e vedo Menphis superiore a Portland, le altre sono impronosticabili: avrei detto Spurs vincenti sui Clippers, però con fattore campo contro non è così scontato che i campioni passino, o almeno che lo facciano agevolmente.


----------



## ralf (17 Aprile 2015)

Miei pronostici

ATLANTA VS BROOKLYN 4-1
CLEVELAND VS BOSTON 4-1
CHICAGO VS MILWAUKEE 4-1
TORONTO VS WASHINGTON 3-4

GOLDEN STATE VS NEW ORLEANS 4-2
HOUSTON VS DALLAS 4-2
L.A. CLIPPERS VS SAN ANTONIO 2-4
PORTLAND VS MEMPHIS 2-4


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Aprile 2015)

Lo dico? Lo dico,secondo me GSW non avrà vita facile e rischia anche l'eliminazione. Ai PO non puoi giocare a chi c'è l'ha più grosso a sparare triple,se sotto canestro Bogut decide di far perdere una partita GSW verrà eliminata anche abbastanza agevolmente.

Per me Dallas può vincere con Houston


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Aprile 2015)

EDIT: doppio messaggio


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2015)

Se gli Spurs superano l'ostacolo dei Clippers (sarà dura soprattutto per il fattore campo sfavorevole), hanno ottime possibilità di fare il bis. A me personalmente GS e Houston non convincono per niente, mi sembrano squadre in grado di fare la voce grossa in RS e basta, specie i Rockets che con Dallas escono imho.
A Est davvero poco da dire, la finale sarà al 99% Atlanta-Cleveland.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Aprile 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Lo dico? Lo dico,secondo me GSW non avrà vita facile e rischia anche l'eliminazione. Ai PO non puoi giocare a chi c'è l'ha più grosso a sparare triple,se sotto canestro Bogut decide di far perdere una partita GSW verrà eliminata anche abbastanza agevolmente.
> 
> Per me Dallas può vincere con Houston



Contro i Pellicani ce la faranno, però con Memphis avranno già molti problemi...a me sto basket moderno che rifiuta il gioco in post basso, tutto corsa e tiri dal perimetro, mi convince poco...solo i Bulls di Jordan potevano permettersi di giocare con centri di infimo livello e però avevano appunto Jordan...e per quanto ammiri gli splashies, non hanno certo la dominanza soprannaturale di MJ.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Aprile 2015)

Rondo che praticamente rovina la stagione dei Mavs, a causa dello scarso feeling con Carlisle 

Se, come dicono le voci di mercato, sarebbe diretto verso LA credo che con Kobe finirebbe a cazzotti...non avrei mai creduto che Rajon fosse così...e si che in quel di Boston ha convissuto con gente come Garnett...mah...









Budenhozer giustamente COY, nonostante l'ottima stagione di Kerr, che però aveva gli splash brothers e non Sefolosha e Pero Antic... 

Ultimissima: Finalmente i Thunder hanno cacciato Brooks...


----------



## ralf (22 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Rondo che praticamente rovina la stagione dei Mavs, a causa dello scarso feeling con Carlisle
> 
> Se, come dicono le voci di mercato, sarebbe diretto verso LA credo che con Kobe finirebbe a cazzotti...non avrei mai creduto che Rajon fosse così...e si che in quel di Boston ha convissuto con gente come Garnett...mah...
> 
> ...



Brooks speriamo non vada a Denver dal Gallo


----------



## mandraghe (22 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Brooks speriamo non vada a Denver dal Gallo




I Nuggets, se son furbi, farebbero bene a confermare Hunt: con Brooks rivivrebbero il periodo di Shaw.

Inutile dire che pure per il Gallo, la conferma di Hunt, sarebbe una buonissima cosa.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Aprile 2015)

Finalmente OKC caccia Brooks tra i coach peggiori degli ultimi 10 anni imho. curiosissimo di vedere OKC il prossimo anno. 

Gallo prima di tutto dobbiamo vedere se rimane a Denver. Io lo vedrei bene in un sacco di squadre anche contender.

Ma il topic per i playoff? Posso aprirlo io?


----------



## ralf (23 Aprile 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Finalmente OKC caccia Brooks tra i coach peggiori degli ultimi 10 anni imho. curiosissimo di vedere OKC il prossimo anno.
> 
> Gallo prima di tutto dobbiamo vedere se rimane a Denver. Io lo vedrei bene in un sacco di squadre anche contender.
> 
> Ma il topic per i playoff? Posso aprirlo io?



Sei tifoso dei Celtics?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Sei tifoso dei Celtics?



No,sinceramente tifo Lakers. 

Come mai questa domanda?


----------



## ralf (23 Aprile 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> No,sinceramente tifo Lakers.
> 
> Come mai questa domanda?



Magari ti conoscevo su qualche altro sito,tifosi Lakers milanisti non ne conosco


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Magari ti conoscevo su qualche altro sito,tifosi Lakers milanisti non ne conosco


 [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] se non ricordo male è un lacustre


----------



## ralf (23 Aprile 2015)

[MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION] hai sentito Wojnarowski da Rondo ai Lakers


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> [MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION] hai sentito Wojnarowski da Rondo ai Lakers



Bhè è una voce che circola da un bel po' e data la non integrazione di Rondo coi Mavs,la vedo anche abbastanza probabile. Da tifoso dato gli anni di Magra sarei contento ma è tutto da vedere sul campo poi. Di certo per rifondare serve gente del genere.


----------



## ralf (23 Aprile 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Bhè è una voce che circola da un bel po' e data la non integrazione di Rondo coi Mavs,la vedo anche abbastanza probabile. Da tifoso dato gli anni di Magra sarei contento ma è tutto da vedere sul campo poi. Di certo per rifondare serve gente del genere.



Dopo l'infortunio non è mai tornato il vero Rondo,e poi non mi sembra si stia lasciando bene con i Mavs 
Quindi a giugno firmate Love e Rondo?


----------



## Snake (23 Aprile 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] se non ricordo male è un lacustre



confermo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Dopo l'infortunio non è mai tornato il vero Rondo,e poi non mi sembra si stia lasciando bene con i Mavs
> Quindi a giugno firmate Love e Rondo?



Bhè si,ma chi se non lui? 
Su Love ho già più riserve,non sono sicuro che andrà via dai Cavs e soprattutto in caso andrà via non sono sicuro verrà da noi. 
Certo dovessero arrivare entrambi si potrebbe tornare a fare una roba come 50 W(se Kobe gioca almeno 50 partite e Randle,in cui credo molto,viene gestito bene),almeno sulla carta. 
Se è per questo si parla anche di Westbrook,ma non ci credo assolutamente.


----------



## ralf (23 Aprile 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Bhè si,ma chi se non lui?
> Su Love ho già più riserve,non sono sicuro che andrà via dai Cavs e soprattutto in caso andrà via non sono sicuro verrà da noi.
> Certo dovessero arrivare entrambi si potrebbe tornare a fare una roba come 50 W(se Kobe gioca almeno 50 partite e Randle,in cui credo molto,viene gestito bene),almeno sulla carta.
> Se è per questo si parla anche di Westbrook,ma non ci credo assolutamente.



Love non va d'accordo con Lebron,per me va via sicuro


----------



## mandraghe (23 Aprile 2015)

Che Rondo stia lontano dai Laghi...se si deve ripartire davvero sarebbe opportuno farlo iniziando da persone serie: in primis ovviamente da un allenatore vero e non da una figurina sbiadita come Scott...e se Kobe non è d'accordo chissene...da troppi anni oramai siamo ostaggi della megalomania di Bryant...

Comunque parlando di cose più importanti: come ampiamente pronosticato la serie più bella ed interessante è quella tra Clippers e Speroni.

Duncan monumentale, Coach Pop fantasioso: mettere Belinelli su Griffin negli ultimi possessi del tempo regolamentare è stata una mossa sorprendente che ha prodotto un canestro importante dell'italiano e la sanguinosa palla persa da Blake sul possesso che poteva regalare la vittoria ai Clippers ed invece: TO + contropiede iniziato da Belinelli concluso coi liberi del pari.

Che dire: se gli Spurs con Parker np e Manu azzoppato dai falli, strappano la vittoria, nonostante la tripla doppia di Griffin e la prestaziosa buona di tutta la squadra di LA, saranno cavoli amari per tutti. Il solo unico dubbio sarà la condizione atletica dei "vecchietti" texani, se reggono non ce n'è per nessuno.

Ultma penosa nota: leggo tanti commenti rosicatori sull'hack a Jordan, come se Pop avesse barato...se un centro sbaglia tanti liberi è normale che gli avversari lo mandino spesso in lunetta: a questi livelli oramai non puoi permetterti percentuali ridicole dalla lunetta.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ultma penosa nota: leggo tanti commenti rosicatori sull'hack a Jordan, come se Pop avesse barato...se un centro sbaglia tanti liberi è normale che gli avversari lo mandino spesso in lunetta: a questi livelli oramai non puoi permetterti percentuali ridicole dalla lunetta.



Ma infatti le critiche non stanno ne in cielo ne in terra... se sei una capra ai liberi è giustissimo approfittarne... come se i nostri avversari non dovessero mai attaccare sul lato di bonera perchè palesemente incapace


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Che Rondo stia lontano dai Laghi...se si deve ripartire davvero sarebbe opportuno farlo iniziando da persone serie: in primis ovviamente da un allenatore vero e non da una figurina sbiadita come Scott...e se Kobe non è d'accordo chissene...da troppi anni oramai siamo ostaggi della megalomania di Bryant...
> 
> Comunque parlando di cose più importanti: come ampiamente pronosticato la serie più bella ed interessante è quella tra Clippers e Speroni.
> 
> ...



d'accordo su tutto,ma su Rondo non saprei,non viene lui,ma chi a questo punto? Kobe penso semplicemente che voglia vincere,se arriva un buon allenatore non penso che abbia da ridire.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti le critiche non stanno ne in cielo ne in terra... se sei una capra ai liberi è giustissimo approfittarne... come se i nostri avversari non dovessero mai attaccare sul lato di bonera perchè palesemente incapace



Vero, a volte mi chiedo come si faccia ad essere così ottusi...mah.

Ma del redivivo Rose? Se mantiene questi standard Chicago sarà una rogna per tutti...e non parlo solo dell'est. Peccato solo per l'infortunio di Mirotic (che ha fatto una stagione ottima), e comunque meglio farsi male ora che più avanti, e la scarsa produzione offensiva di Noah.



DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> d'accordo su tutto,ma su Rondo non saprei,non viene lui,ma chi a questo punto? Kobe penso semplicemente che voglia vincere,se arriva un buon allenatore non penso che abbia da ridire.



Ovviamente il Rondo dei Celtics delle due finali consecutive lo prenderei di corsa...il Rondo testa di c. di Dallas lo eviterei come la peste.

Altri giocatori per ricostruire: ci sarebbe Durant, che non credo voglia rimanere a OKC, ci sarebbe Davis (magara...) che non credo che voglia rimanere a vita nei bayou della Lousiana, ci sarebbe Love, che non mi pare si sia integrato bene nella grigia Cleveland...

Comunque non è solo questione di nomi: alla base di tutto ci deve essere un progetto serio che possa attrarre i grandi giocatori. Finchè il management dei Lakers non capisce questo, anche se per sbaglio si dovesse prendere un campione, non andremo comunque da nessuna parte. 

Ad es. se si libera, Thibodeau sarebbe il coach ideale da cui ripartire.

Rumors di mercato invece parlano di Messina ad OKC.

Per finire: il 4° quarto di stanotte dovrebbe convincere tutti su chi debba essere l'MVP della stagione...anche se la tripla del pari di Curry, più che un colpo di classe, la definirei "una formidabile botta del suddetto cul*" (cit. fantozziana).


----------



## mandraghe (25 Aprile 2015)

Gli Spurs, che nonostante le prove incolore di Parker e Ginobili, asfaltano i Clippers sono davvero da


----------



## Frikez (25 Aprile 2015)

Kawhi


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Vero, a volte mi chiedo come si faccia ad essere così ottusi...mah.
> 
> Ma del redivivo Rose? Se mantiene questi standard Chicago sarà una rogna per tutti...e non parlo solo dell'est. Peccato solo per l'infortunio di Mirotic (che ha fatto una stagione ottima), e comunque meglio farsi male ora che più avanti, e la scarsa produzione offensiva di Noah.




Stanotte sembra torni in campo Mirotic. Se resisto sveglio la guardo tutta


EDIT
DRose da schiaffi stanotte... veramente imbarazzante. Svogliatissimo. 8 TO di cui l'ultimo che ci costa la sconfitta...


----------



## mandraghe (26 Aprile 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> DRose da schiaffi stanotte... veramente imbarazzante. Svogliatissimo. 8 TO di cui l'ultimo che ci costa la sconfitta...



Sull'ultimo TO mi sentirei di non dargli tutta la colpa e forse si dovrebbe parlare di ottima difesa da parte dei Bucks, anche se sicuramente Rose doveva gestirla meglio...di sicuro la difesa sulla rimessa successiva è stata davvero imbarazzante.

E pensare che poteva essere l'eroe della partita: tripla del meno 3, assist per il gioco da tre punti di Gasol...


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sull'ultimo TO mi sentirei di non dargli tutta la colpa e forse si dovrebbe parlare di ottima difesa da parte dei Bucks, anche se sicuramente Rose doveva gestirla meglio...di sicuro la difesa sulla rimessa successiva è stata davvero imbarazzante.
> 
> E pensare che poteva essere l'eroe della partita: tripla del meno 3, assist per il gioco da tre punti di Gasol...



Bè era tutta la partita che si infognava nello stesso modo a centro area senza mai trovare la soluzione giusta. Così ha fatto anche nell'ultimo possesso. Praticamente ha giocato solo gli ultimi 5 min del 4° quarto... Per il resto della partita c'è da ringraziare solo Butler, l'unico realmente all'altezza in questa partita, sia davanti che dietro


----------



## prebozzio (26 Aprile 2015)

Scandaloso Olynyk su Kevin Love: spalla lussata per il giocatore dei Cavs, che accusa l'avversario di avergli fatto male apposta.


----------



## Mou (28 Aprile 2015)

Aggiornamenti dopo le partite della notte:
Atlanta - Brooklyn 2-2
Chicago - Milwaukee 3-2
Memphis - Portland 3-1


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2015)

Rose e Butler che in due mettono assieme un catastrofico 10/41 dal campo...

Ma cavolo: ci sono Noah e Gasol che stanno stuprando i lunghi dei Bucks e quei due invece si prendono 41 tiri su 90...roba da prenderli a pedate.


----------



## Frikez (29 Aprile 2015)

Ti amo Boris


----------



## mandraghe (29 Aprile 2015)

I tifosi dei Pippers che fischiano e rumoreggiano quando scatta l'hack a D. Jordan 

I rosiconi infuriati sul goaltending di D.J. sono da


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ti amo Boris





Matto come un cavallo.


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Maggio 2015)

Stanotte gran partita dei Bulls. Anche se va detto che LBJ c'ha messo del suo per perderla. Bulls a tratti che rasentano la perfezione, salvo poi farsi recuperare per ben due volte 16 punti...


----------



## mandraghe (5 Maggio 2015)

Bulls-Cavs si preannuncia come una serie molto equilibrata. 

Comunque c'è niente da fare: se Rose fa una prestazione appena discreta (tanti punti, ma percentuali rivedibili) i Bulls riescono a girare e possono permettersi pure un Noah che fa 0 punti. D'altronde quando hai un Gasol che è una sicurezza, è sempre opportuno che il gioco in post basso passi dalle sue mani, inoltre il pick & pop Rose-Gasol ha fatto sbandare la difesa dei Cavs in più di un'occasione.


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Maggio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Bulls-Cavs si preannuncia come una serie molto equilibrata.
> 
> Comunque c'è niente da fare: se Rose fa una prestazione appena discreta (tanti punti, ma percentuali rivedibili) i Bulls riescono a girare e possono permettersi pure un Noah che fa 0 punti. D'altronde quando hai un Gasol che è una sicurezza, è sempre opportuno che il gioco in post basso passi dalle sue mani, inoltre il pick & pop Rose-Gasol ha fatto sbandare la difesa dei Cavs in più di un'occasione.



la difesa dei cavs è stata a larghi tratti imbarazzante. Ho visto un paio di penetrazioni bulls, dove la gente stava a guardare senza intervenire


----------



## mandraghe (5 Maggio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> la difesa dei cavs è stata a larghi tratti imbarazzante. Ho visto un paio di penetrazioni bulls, dove la gente stava a guardare senza intervenire



Ho notato, inoltre Blatt ci ha messo del suo mettendo james da 4 per lunghi tratti, sfiancandolo fisicamente.

La mia paura è che una serie, che si preannuncia entusiasmante, possa essere rovinata dai grigi....e non aggiungo altro....


----------



## mandraghe (6 Maggio 2015)

Ritorna Conley e Curry affonda...primo inciampo per GS, appena alla terza sconfitta stagionale in casa, e chissà che non sia decisiva


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Maggio 2015)

I Grizzlies saranno una brutta gatta da pelare per GSW,l'ho detto in tempi non sospetti. I playoff sono altra roba.


----------



## ralf (6 Maggio 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> I Grizzlies saranno una brutta gatta da pelare per GSW,l'ho detto in tempi non sospetti. I playoff sono altra roba.



Quindi chi vedi in finale?Io per ora Chicago vs Clippers


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Maggio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Quindi chi vedi in finale?Io per ora Chicago vs Clippers



i Clippers sono favoritissimi ad ovest. Chicago vs. Cavs è impronosticabile e da lì uscirà probabilmente l'altra finalista. Ma a sensazione dico Cavs-Clippers.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Maggio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Quindi chi vedi in finale?Io per ora Chicago vs Clippers



Col miglior Rose direi Bulls, col Rose altalenante di quest'anno, non sarei così sicuro.

Ad Ovest, è sempre una lotteria, certo che i Clippers, eliminando gli speroni, hanno guadagnato tanti punti, e tanta autostima, come dimostrano ad. es. le prestazioni del figliolo di Doc.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Maggio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Col miglior Rose direi Bulls, col Rose altalenante di quest'anno, non sarei così sicuro.



CVD: Rose 6 su 20 dal campo e Bulls annichiliti. Non che Butler e gli altri abbiano fatto meglio, però la chiave rimane sempre DR, se lui non va non vanno nemmeno i suoi compagni.


----------



## DR_1 (7 Maggio 2015)

Garbage time già dal primo quarto, scesi in campo malissimo


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Maggio 2015)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Garbage time già dal primo quarto, scesi in campo malissimo



Carattere ridicolo di sta squadra. in Gm1 i Cavs sono riusciti a recuperare di carattere per ben due volte un parziale di 16 punti.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Maggio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Col miglior Rose direi Bulls, col Rose altalenante di quest'anno, non sarei così sicuro.



CVD x2...appena DR mette in piedi una prestazione discreta, (30p. 7ast, 7 rb, però percentuali rivedibili) i Bulls vanno...peccato per la lesione a Gasol, che se salta la serie può cambiarne gli equilibri a favore dei Cavs.

Sulla mattonata che si è trasformata in un buzzer incredibile, non è stata fortuna, infatti anche Pierce stanotte ha deciso di imitarlo 

GSW sempre più in difficoltà contro Memphis, con Gasol e Randolph che pasteggiano sulle schiene di Green e di Bogut, con tanti saluti, almeno per ora, al basket moderno...o post moderno, praticato dai Warriors.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Maggio 2015)

piccolo appunto sulla serie tra Grizzlies e GSW:"i grandi attacchi fanno parlare di sé,le grandi difese vincono


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Maggio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> CVD x2...appena DR mette in piedi una prestazione discreta, (30p. 7ast, 7 rb, però percentuali rivedibili) i Bulls vanno...*peccato per la lesione a Gasol, che se salta la serie può cambiarne gli equilibri a favore dei Cavs.*
> 
> Sulla mattonata che si è trasformata in un buzzer incredibile, non è stata fortuna, infatti anche Pierce stanotte ha deciso di imitarlo
> 
> GSW sempre più in difficoltà contro Memphis, con Gasol e Randolph che pasteggiano sulle schiene di Green e di Bogut, con tanti saluti, almeno per ora, al basket moderno...o post moderno, praticato dai Warriors.



Se Thib fa giocare 35 min a Gibson, invece che lasciar spazio a Mirotic, temo che sarà proprio così


----------



## Snake (11 Maggio 2015)

I Bulls son riusciti a perdere una partita contro Lebron e Irving ai minimi stagionali (il primo forse ai minimi storici).


----------



## juventino (11 Maggio 2015)

Cos'hanno buttato i Bulls 
Intanto i Clippers disintegrano ancora il barba e co. e sono ad un passo dalle finali di Conference.


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Maggio 2015)

I Bulls l'han persa con i lunghi... Ottima intensità difensiva per loro, ma in attacco era come regalar palla ai cavs... Percentuali al tiro horror.. 7 su 28 e giusto perchè noah e gibson han piazzato 4 schiacciate facili.. altrimenti eran pure peggiori
Unica nota positiva di stanotte è che finalmente si è rivista la difesa asfissiante di marchio Thib. LBJ c'è uscito pazzo fino al tiro finale....


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Maggio 2015)

domanda,Blatt vi sembra adatto a questi livelli?


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Maggio 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> domanda,Blatt vi sembra adatto a questi livelli?



No. Vivono solo sui singoli. Non mi piace per niente come giocano i cavs


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Maggio 2015)

*Chicago-Cleveland 73-94. Serie terminata sul 4-2 e Cavs in finale a Est.*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Maggio 2015)

Dellavedova...


----------



## mandraghe (23 Maggio 2015)

Riesumiamo sto topic.

Si va verso una finale GSW (che stanno dominando soprattutto grazie alla difesa e ad un immenso Curry) vs Lebron (tutti gli altri di Cleveland, son comparse....).

Sui Clippers è doveroso stendere un velo pietoso: sono la Roma della NBA, perdenti dentro, metti la rosa dei Clips dall'altra parte di LA e si vinceva l'anello in carrozza.


Comunque mi sembrano i PO più tristi e piatti degli ultimi 10 anni, esclusa Spurs-Clippers, tutte le altre serie son state davvero moscie.

Lottery: Prima scelta a Minnesota (che così avrà in roster le ultime 3 prime scelte). 

Seconda scelta LAL, non ci è andata per niente male, uno tra Towns e Okafor finirà da noi, e col ritorno di Randle, possiamo almeno sperare di poter costruire qualcosa. 

Altri rumors parlano di Rondo (immensa testa di c. che non mi fa impazzire) e di un lungo forte: Gasol junior, Aldridge, Love. 
Vediamo...speriamo di poter competere almeno per i PO, perché un'altra stagione così tra Milan e LAL non la reggerei.


----------



## Smarx10 (23 Maggio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Riesumiamo sto topic.
> 
> Si va verso una finale GSW (che stanno dominando soprattutto grazie alla difesa e ad un immenso Curry) vs Lebron (tutti gli altri di Cleveland, son comparse....).
> 
> ...



Concordo quasi in toto col discorso sui Playoff. Eviterei però di dare per spacciati i Rockets. I warriors stanno giocando la loro magnifica pallacanestro ma dire che stanno dominando mi sembra eccessivo. Gara 2 è stata vinta anche un po' di fortuna, perchè se il barba non avesse perso quell'ultimo possesso e avesse piazzato un canestro ora saremmo qui a parlare di Houston col fattore campo recuperato ecc... Quindi calma a dare per finita la serie a ovest. A est invece gli hawks sembrano i cugini scarsi di quelli in regular season, sono crollati in modo inconcepibile sia a livello offensivo (63 punti su 100 possessi contro i 105 della regular season) ma soprattutto a livello difensivo: Sembrano impotenti non solo di fronte a Lebron ma anche contro tutti gli altri. Dei Clippers meglio non parlare, CP3 poveretto. Un uomo solo senza aiuti

Per quanto riguarda il draft e le trade, direi che Rondo ai LAL con un lungo di qualità e una buona scelta potrebbe risollevare la situazione, ovviamente è necessario un vero allenatore, una pianificazione e un qualche cosa che faccia cambiare la mentalità a tutti perchè nessuno in questo momento (ad eccezione di Kobe) ha la mentalità adatta per una piazza del genere


----------



## mandraghe (23 Maggio 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Concordo quasi in toto col discorso sui Playoff. Eviterei però di dare per spacciati i Rockets. I warriors stanno giocando la loro magnifica pallacanestro ma dire che stanno dominando mi sembra eccessivo. Gara 2 è stata vinta anche un po' di fortuna, perchè se il barba non avesse perso quell'ultimo possesso e avesse piazzato un canestro ora saremmo qui a parlare di Houston col fattore campo recuperato ecc... Quindi calma a dare per finita la serie a ovest. A est invece gli hawks sembrano i cugini scarsi di quelli in regular season, sono crollati in modo inconcepibile sia a livello offensivo (63 punti su 100 possessi contro i 105 della regular season) ma soprattutto a livello difensivo: Sembrano impotenti non solo di fronte a Lebron ma anche contro tutti gli altri. Dei Clippers meglio non parlare, CP3 poveretto. Un uomo solo senza aiuti
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il draft e le trade, direi che Rondo ai LAL con un lungo di qualità e una buona scelta potrebbe risollevare la situazione, ovviamente è necessario un vero allenatore, una pianificazione e un qualche cosa che faccia cambiare la mentalità a tutti perchè nessuno in questo momento (ad eccezione di Kobe) ha la mentalità adatta per una piazza del genere




Su GSW ovviamente il discorso era riferito ai PO in generale, non alla serie coi Rockets che, come dici bene, possono dare ancora molto fastidio a Curry & C.

Atlanta secondo me sta pagando l'assenza di una supestar che nei momenti difficili tolga le castagne dal fuoco ai compagni, ed a certi livelli, se non hai un Lebron, un Curry ecc. è davvero dura.

Sull'allenatore dei LAL con me sfondi una porta aperta, non reputo Scott adatto, però Kobe voluntatem suam imposuit....


----------



## mandraghe (24 Maggio 2015)

Chissà se dopo stanotte ci sarà ancora qualcuno che pensa che l'MVP sarebbe dovuto essere Harden


----------



## mandraghe (24 Maggio 2015)

Howard


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Maggio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Howard



Ho sempre pensato che fosse il Muntari dell'NBA.


----------



## juventino (25 Maggio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Chissà se dopo stanotte ci sarà ancora qualcuno che pensa che l'MVP sarebbe dovuto essere Harden



Sono arrivati in Finale di Conference solo grazie al clamoroso suicidio di CP3 e soci. Si sapeva che erano tutto fumo e niente arrosto.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Maggio 2015)

Houston segna il punto dell'onore....canto d'addio (ai PO) di Harden che inanella una prestazione super...ed Howard ha salutato...a modo suo...anche se qualche attenuante ce l'ha...


----------



## Snake (26 Maggio 2015)

playoff di un livello atroce, i più brutti che ricordi da quando seguo l'Nba


----------



## mandraghe (26 Maggio 2015)

Tra quelli che ricordo forse solo nel 2006 ci fu lo stesso "spettacolo" di quest'anno.


----------



## Snake (26 Maggio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Tra quelli che ricordo forse solo nel 2006 ci fu lo stesso "spettacolo" di quest'anno.



sicuro di ricordare bene? ad ovest in particolare quell'anno ci furono serie stupende, Lakers Suns, Suns Clippers, Spurs Mavs che è una delle serie più belle che abbia mai visto con una gara 7 epica, proprio altra cosa rispetto al piattume di quest'anno.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> sicuro di ricordare bene? ad ovest in particolare quell'anno ci furono serie stupende, Lakers Suns, Suns Clippers, Spurs Mavs che è una delle serie più belle che abbia mai visto con una gara 7 epica, proprio altra cosa rispetto al piattume di quest'anno.



Riguardo all'Ovest è come dici, io però mi riferivo, ed avrei dovuto specificarlo, alle finali di conference, che a livello di suspence furono davvero poca roba. 

Comunque ammetto che il mio commento era soprattutto dettato dal fatto che, una volta usciti i Lakers, tifai disperatamente Dallas ed il modo bruciante col quale persero mi rende sicuramente poco obiettivo  il mio ricordo è soggettivo ed appannato dalla delusione di veder trionfare Shaq con un'altra maglia.


----------



## juventino (27 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> playoff di un livello atroce, i più brutti che ricordi da quando seguo l'Nba



Quest'anno si salva solo Spurs-Clipps. Per il resto si, sono stato abbastanza bruttini.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Maggio 2015)

Ma che serie ha giocato LeBron contro Atlanta?! 
Ha sfiorato la tripla doppia di media!! Livelli alla Jordan..adesso però viene il bello, portare a casa l'anello con Cleveland praticamente da solo..


----------



## mandraghe (27 Maggio 2015)

5a finale consecutiva per Lebron, haters e fans scatenati: per i primi è solo merito della facilità della eastern, per i secondi invece questo fatto è dovuto alla grandezza di James.

La verità sta nel mezzo: è vero che la eastern degli ultimi anni è davvero un porcile, ed era quindi scontato che gli Heat andassero alle finals, però quest'anno c'è da sottolineare il mediocre contorno che accompagnava James e l'allenatore debuttante assoluto; ferma restando la mediocrità della conference, e sottindendendo che i Cavs di quest'anno difficilmente avrebbero raggiunto la finale ad Ovest.

Se poi Cleveland dovesse battere i GSW, beh allora molti giudizi dovrebbero cambiare. Anche se questa ipotesi è molto remota... però chissà...i Cavs hanno sempre Della Vedòva, e sia mai che non faccia il bis anche con Curry


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2015)

Gli haters 






Duncan 

Notizia Flash: I Bulls hanno cacciato Thibodeau...se solo Kupchak lo venisse a sapere....


----------



## prebozzio (4 Giugno 2015)

Stanotte partono le finals!


----------



## mandraghe (4 Giugno 2015)

GSW in 6.

Dubito che i Cavs possano vincere qualche gara in California.

Con Mazgov e Bogut che hanno compiti soprattutto difensivi, sarà una serie che vedrà molto gioco dal perimetro.


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Giugno 2015)

Irving fuori 3/4 mesi. Cavs sfigatissimi, ma non so perché ritengo comunque che non sarà facile per GSW.


----------



## il condor (6 Giugno 2015)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Irving fuori 3/4 mesi. Cavs sfigatissimi, ma non so perché ritengo comunque che non sarà facile per GSW.



Secondo me se i Cavs evitano lo sweep è già un successo.


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Secondo me se i Cavs evitano lo sweep è già un successo.



Lo so è la cosa più probabile però non riesco a spiegare il motivo ma qualcosa mi dice che GSW non sarà comunque facile.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Giugno 2015)

Con Irving out, l'unica speranza dei Cavs è che Della Vedòva sfasci uno tra SC o KT, altrimenti sarà un uno contro 5.

Già in gara uno Blatt ha ridotto al minimo le rotazioni, mancando Irving che fa, gioca in 7?

Lebron eroico e commovente, però: ha fallito il tiro vittoria ed alla fine non ne aveva proprio più, ed ha sofferto non poco Igoudala, che ha marcato James per circa 7 minuti, concedendogli solo un 4/13 al tiro e 0.69 punti per possesso, anche se ciò è successo quando James era stremato resta una prestazione difensiva non male.


----------



## il condor (6 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Con Irving out, l'unica speranza dei Cavs è che Della Vedòva sfasci uno tra SC o KT, altrimenti sarà un uno contro 5.
> 
> Già in gara uno Blatt ha ridotto al minimo le rotazioni, mancando Irving che fa, gioca in 7?
> 
> Lebron eroico e commovente, però: ha fallito il tiro vittoria ed alla fine non ne aveva proprio più, ed ha sofferto non poco Igoudala, che ha marcato James per circa 7 minuti, concedendogli solo un 4/13 al tiro e 0.69 punti per possesso, anche se ciò è successo quando James era stremato resta una prestazione difensiva non male.



ahahah l'utilità di Dellavedova è solo quella, sperare che sfasci o Curry o Klay, altrimenti è di una scarsità allucinante. Prevedo più minuti per Jones oltre a Delly e sperare in un Lebron assistito da qualche Dio per vincerne una almeno in Ohio.


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Giugno 2015)

Io l'avevo detto che per GSW sarebbe stato tutt'altro che semplice


----------



## mandraghe (8 Giugno 2015)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Io l'avevo detto che per GSW sarebbe stato tutt'altro che semplice



Anche con Memphis hanno perso la seconda in casa 


Onoriamo la prestazione 'ccezzionale di Della Vedòva, il fattore decisivo dei Cavs:

[video=youtube;nX5CXlvkiuc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=330&v=nX5CXlvkiuc[/video]


----------



## mandraghe (10 Giugno 2015)

Ma che combinano i Warriors 

Surclassati da Lebron e ci sta...ma dominati da un modesto mestierante come Della Vedòva è francamente assurdo.


----------



## prebozzio (10 Giugno 2015)

Per ora un Lebron leggendario: ha segnato, assistito o creato 200 dei 291 punti totali dei Cavs


----------



## mandraghe (10 Giugno 2015)

Lebron come Jerry West e son contenti tutti


----------



## juventino (11 Giugno 2015)

Della Vedova MVP delle Finals 
A parte gli scherzi, Lebron leggendario finora, ma di sicuro anche l'australiano sta facendo una serie assurda per le sue potenzialità.


----------



## Mou (12 Giugno 2015)

2-2!


----------



## mandraghe (15 Giugno 2015)

3-2 GSW.

Serie indirizzata, onore comunque a LeBron che ci ha messo l'anima, però il contorno era davvero sconfortante.

Riguardo all'MVP delle finals: lo vincerà Curry. James pagherà due cose: la sconfitta, ovvio, ed anche le percentuali non esaltanti.


----------



## Snake (24 Agosto 2020)

edit sbagliato topic


----------

